# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  XP как WISTA

## романн

Люди помогите.Хочу сделать так чтобы ХР выгледела как VISTA.Пробывал разные программы VistaMizer_2.5.1.0 и VTP801 но ничего так ине получилось то комп виснет то работает так медленно,что приходиться это все удалять

----------


## 777

Послушай Ты бы хоть описал, что у Тебя за комп, уж, наверное, здесь нет людей, которые читают мысли на расстоянии, опиши подробней может быть, что то и можно порекомендовать исходя из этого. Скажи, что за железо у Тебя будет ясно. Может быть, ему такие перемены просто противопоказаны

----------


## gg.shtirlic

Я купил диск "Вся Беларусь 2008" и там в папке SOFT были звуки, темы скрины, обои. Это всё установил, и теперь всё похоже на Vista

----------


## EweX

Купи просто обои и шкурки - диск со всем этим, установи и все..

----------


## Vishenka

А я бы посоветовала Vista Inspirat 2 и Vista Rainbar_)
Эти программы требуют ресурсов компьютера, но выглядит действительно как VISTA_)

----------

